# Knuckling Over?



## LoveMyDoggies (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi, I've never posted on here because I actually have a Doberman myself (I love German Shepherds though!), but I wanted to ask experienced German Shepherd owners what they think of my sister in law's dog. He is a puppy they found on the side of the road, severely malnourished and abandoned. He seems to be at least mostly German Shepherd but probably mixed. It'll be hard to tell until he matures a little more. 

Anyway, they have been posting pictures online and I snagged a few to share since his front legs seem to bow a tiny bit. Knuckling over is a topic I've seen covered on the Doberman forum many times and although I have a general knowledge of it I was hoping maybe someone could look at it with a more experienced eye. I haven't said anything to her yet since I want to be sure before I go about bringing something to her attention that I'm not quite sure of. Here are some pictures most recently posted. 








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't see any knuckling over in the pics, he's a little easty/westy with his feet, I wouldn't worry about it,,kudos for saving him


----------



## Gabby117 (Jan 13, 2014)

Great save !!!!!! He looks very German to me. Please come back and post pics later in life.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He looks very shepherdy to me and the knees look normal for a puppy.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I think they are usually talking about the rear feet when they talk about knuckling over in a German Shepherd.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

looks alright. Just one thing , clip the points off his toe nails , they are a bit long . 
picture 3 and 4 , ahh sad face, looks like pup has seen some hard times.
very kind of you to take him in . I think with a bit of time and good food he'll be a very fine dog . He deserves the chance . 
Shame on those people .


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

no shepherdmom , what you show are a test for a spinal problem, sponylosis , DM .

I have a 40 minute video showing this , talking about this , many x rays shown , examinations of real dogs --- but it is in German .


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

carmspack said:


> no shepherdmom , what you show are a test for a spinal problem, sponylosis , DM .
> 
> I have a 40 minute video showing this , talking about this , many x rays shown , examinations of real dogs --- but it is in German .



Not really a test, how they walk when they get DM. The vet called it knuckling it over does it have another name?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the OP was worried about the knobby pasterns .

Okay will post the video -- interesting on many planes ---


----------



## LoveMyDoggies (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you for the replies! I would like to reiterate that this is NOT my dog, it is my sister in law's dog and lives in a different state than me so I haven't seen him in person, just pictures. I was so happy to hear that they saved him from being abandoned, and since he was on a busy road possibly being hit by a car. 

My concerns were 1) how his front legs bow slightly out from the front view and 2) How large the nobs are above his paws which give the appearance that they're protruding forward. 

Also, like I said, I have a very general, limited knowledge of what knuckling over is. I was hoping people would see them and feel compelled to say "nope those legs look perfectly normal" or "no they don't look right I would have them checked out".
Here are a few more side pictures..







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

in many of the pictures the pup is looking away from the bold terrier - tell your sister in law to not let the dog get too bossy . The GSD just does not look like it has the energy or spirit to deal with "rusty" who probably just wants a romp with someone his own size. It will come . The GSD will get the wind in its sails -- soon -- I hope.
Looks like a nice dog .


----------

